# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Koparırım senin o dilini!...

## bozok

*MHP'li vekilden üubukçu'ya tehdit* 

** 

*Nimet üubukçu'ya: Koparırım senin o dilini!...* 

MHP Balıkesir Milletvekili Ahmet Duran Bulut, çift dilde eğitime sıcak baktığını söylediği Milli Eğitim Bakanı Nimet üubukçu'ya sert eleştirilerde bulundu, "koparırım senin o dilini bakan" diye seslendi.

MHP Balıkesir Milletvekili Ahmet Duran Bulut, bugün MHP İl Başkanı Mehmet Duran ve Merkez İlçe Başkanı Bayram üılgın ile birlikte basın toplantısı düzenledi.

Toplantıda AK Parti hükümetini eleştiren Bulut, halkın, 12 Haziran'daki genel seçimde gereken cevabı vereceğini ileri sürdü.

 

Son 9 yılın boşa geçtiğini iddia eden Ahmet Duran Bulut, AK Parti'nin ekonomiden sanayiye, ticaretten eğitime, güvenlikten sosyal hayata kadar her alanda sıkıntıları had safhaya getirdiğini savundu.

üretime dönük reel ekonomi tarzını bırakan hükümetin, ithalata dönük bir tarzı tercih ederek, başka ülkelerin işçilerine, çiftçilerine istihdam alanı açtığını söyleyen Bulut şunları söyledi: "Bu ülkenin tarlalarını boş bıraktırdılar. üiftçileri aç, borçlu bıraktırdılar. Yabancıya para sattırdılar, yabancıyı tefeci yaptılar. Kendi ülkesinde düşük faizle bankadan para çekti, getirdi bizim bankalarımıza yüksek faizle yatırdı. Parayla para kazandı. Bunun adı tefecilik. Yapılan tefecilikten vergi de alınmadı. Yabancı sermayeyi teşvik edip üretim merkezinin kalacağı, bu ülkenin insanına iş alanı açacak yatırımı teşvik etmedi.

Durup dururken eve dönüş yasasını çıkarıp güvenlik güçlerinin yakaladığı teröristleri, Kandil'e gönderdiler. İnsanlara kendi haklarını kendilerinin araması ve koruması, kendi hesaplarını kendisinin görmesi, yani kör tuttuğunu hesabı bir ortam istediler. O teröristlerin kullandığı çocukları, kadınları o kafası eli yüzü bağlı köpekleri tutmayan, tutamayan o güvenlik güçleri, haklarını arayan öğrencileri yerlerde sürüklüyor.

İnsanca hak aramak için dağa mı çıkmak lazım? Devlete kafa mı tutmak lazım? Seslerini duyurmak için Ankara'ya gelen işçileri kışın soğuğunda havuzlara atarak, ses bombalarıyla kulaklarını patlatarak gaz bombalarıyla gözlerini yakarak ne yapılmak isteniyor?" MHP Balıkesir Milletvekili Ahmet Duran Bulut, iki dilde eğitime destek verdiğini söylediği Milli Eğitim Bakanı Nimet üubukçu'yu da sert dille eleştirdi.

Bulut, Bakan Nimet üubukçu'ya seslenerek, "Koparırım senin o dilini bakan. Bu ülkenin resmi dili Türkçe'dir. Bunu herkes böyle bilecek. Ama herkes evinde, işinde, dışarıda istediği dili konuşabilir. Asla buna bir engel yoktur" diye seslendi. 


23.02.2011 08:18 / *VATAN*

----------

